# a true halloween story



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

<> A man was walking home alone late one night when he hears a...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> BUMP... BUMP...BUMP... behind him.
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> Walking faster he looks back, and makes out the image of an upright coffin banging its way down the middle of the street towards him,
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the coffin bouncing quickly behind him ...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> faster ...faster...faster...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> However, the coffin crashes through his door, with the lid of the coffin clapping ...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> clappity-BUMP...clappity-BUMP...clappity-BUMP...lappity-BUMP...on the heels of the terrified man...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, the man locks himself in.
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> With a loud CRASH the coffin starts breaking down the door. Bumping and clapping towards him.
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> The man screams and reaches for something heavy, anything ...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> His hand comes to rest on a large bottle of Robitussin.
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> Desperate, he throws the Robitussin as hard as he can at the apparition...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>and ... 
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> finally ...
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<>
<> ... the coffin stops


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

HA! Had to share that one with the wife. That was great!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Delightful


----------

